# what to wear at panel?



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

its me again!! trying to think about what i can wear to panel - what did you wear  felling very nervous.... 

x x x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

helloooooo

Have no idea what to say to wear - smart casual - work wear

Just wanted to say good luck    I'm sure you'll be fine ......... Lucky Day 12th January  

xxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

yes it is T!!!   

thinking about a dress tights and boots?!? want to go looking like me and not someone who wants to impress, if that makes sense 

i will PM u x x x x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

We both went in suits, but smart to Casual is good too.

Whatever you feel happy in. 

Good luck

Cheese x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks cheese  

hope you and your family are well and had a great christmas    x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend was having the same dilemas when she went to hers but in the end she went smart casual in a skirt, some medium heels (it was summer) and nice top.  
L x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I wore black trousers and cardigan and dh wore suit trousers, shirt and tie 

loads of  for panel 

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

here is a thread about it already

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163512.0

xxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I wore a skirt and top - smartish but not fomal. I tottered in on high heels that I am not used to wearing and spent the whole time about being able to get out again with out falling over in front of everyone!
DH wore a suit.

Good luck at panel - don't be nervous, you'll be fine!
Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

I wore a wrap tunic, cream trousers- smart but not not formal.

You will be nervous, buts its a positive experience- honest.

Good luck


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya

I wore smart linen trousers, sandals & casual top.

Our s/w told DP NOT to wear a shirt & tie as it just wasnt him, so he went in open neck shirt, smart trousers & new shiny shoes 

Have to say one panel member was very casual in jeans

Best of luck

A
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi all

thanks for your advice and god luck. keep you posted  

love camly x x x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hiya,

I would say smart casual is fine just be yourselves is what I would say, and if suits isnt you then dont go for it as you will only feel uncomfortable and you need to feel as relaxed as possible.  My 17year old son came along too and he had jeans, t-shirt and trainers on and they were very impressed with him!

good luck you will be fine whatever you wear.

Dawny
xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi hun
I wore a wrap dress (seems to be a popular choice!!) a pair of mid height boots (not my usual high heels!!) and a smart/casual jacket. DH wore casual chino type trousers, open shirt a zipped up smart Next cardi. So I would say that we were smart / casual.

Don't be nervous..........easier said than done I know hun, I am normally totally confident but was so nervous that I could hardly speak (absolutely unheard of for me!!) and I cried ................which our sw said was pretty usual.

Remember to take tissues with you!!

It's a life changing moment and you will be just fine .............hope that you enjoy it, will be thinking of you,

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi dee

thanks for your advice.  everytime i think about it, i feel bit sick?   i think its just the unknown - what will they ask us, will our answers be ok, if we are approved   willl it be for 1 or 2? 

suppose we dont have long to wait and find out................


x x x


----------

